# Share your file processing workflow



## Wasaia (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi

I'm new at making Kontakt-instruments and am eager to learn how others proces large number of files when making Kontakt-instruments. I am thinking about buying Steinberg Wavelab. It seems like something unmissable for this kind of work. But I'm not sure 'cause I'm new to this field of work. (normally I do Audio Post for tv and music creation)
So all tips and experiences regarding general workflow, batch-processing and used software in the process of making a Kontakt-instrument are greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jorgo
Belgium


----------



## d.healey (Dec 17, 2015)

You have two choices, Keymap Pro (no longer available, thanks to apple) or Reaper - use Reaper. There are a number of workflows but basically drag in your session files, remove noise (if there is any to be removed), chop them up into separate samples (using Reaper's dynamic split tool), rename them using the label processor, and finally export with the batch file item converter and apply any overall FX. Apply the FX at the render stage so you only have to apply the FX once and keep your raw files. I have several YouTube videos on my channel to show some of this stuff with Reaper - www.YouTube.com/xtant-audio


----------



## Wasaia (Dec 17, 2015)

d.healey said:


> You have two choices, Keymap Pro (no longer available, thanks to apple) or Reaper - use Reaper. There are a number of workflows but basically drag in your session files, remove noise (if there is any to be removed), chop them up into separate samples (using Reaper's dynamic split tool), rename them using the label processor, and finally export with the batch file item converter and apply any overall FX. Apply the FX at the render stage so you only have to apply the FX once and keep your raw files. I have several YouTube videos on my channel to show some of this stuff with Reaper - www.YouTube.com/xtant-audio



I already saw most of your videos the past year. Very nice and useful! Thanks for all the time you spent making them. There's so little out there on Kontakt scripting that's easy to digest.

I've 10 years experience with Pro Tools. I wonder: is Reaper capable of stuff PT can not do? I'm thinking about software like Wavelab or Adobe Audition because they seem very powerful in batch-processing files in a way PT can not. Like applying fx-chains to a large number of wavs in one time and adding metadata to Broadcast Wavs. There are some workarounds in PT, I know. But it's more hassle.

Thanks,

Jorgo


----------



## d.healey (Dec 17, 2015)

Pro-tools is great for tracking but not good for editing samples - Reaper is great for batch processing and there are a lot of useful scripts available (check out the Reaper forum) that can speed up workflow. I'm not sure about the meta-data stuff with Reaper (I've never had need to explore it) but it probably can be done.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Dec 17, 2015)

I cut, edited and named my 7 mic string library in cubase. There are methods, using batch export, to being and name all of your files correctly in one button.

What I did was have a folder for each "note" of the instrument (ie a3) and then have a stereo track for each mic named appropraitely. Ie decca_a3, sides_a3, rears_a3 etc. When you cut a sample (using group edit) you can then drag the folder you used for group editing and place it in the a3 folder - then hey presto, you have all of your samples for that articulation named instantly. I personally use the batch export tool set to "project name" "name" "channel name" - that way in the "name" section, you put the articulation. You can then export all of your samples on a per articulation/dynamic range basis. This was an EXTREME time saver for me.

Another tip: get a mouse that can use macros, and think creatively to speed up your cutting process


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2015)

^^^^ Same thing with naming the files, creating subfolders, all easily done in Reaper with wildcards (lots of them).


----------



## Wasaia (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. Will check out Reaper a second time. I've tried it briefly before, but never had the time to dig into it. Could save me a lot of money.


----------



## Lindon (Dec 18, 2015)

...and if you are doing some VST or real world instrument sampling take a look at Extreme Sample Converter, Windows only and "rustic" looking but very very effective.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi All,
Just investigating Reaper over here after a fruitless search for Keymap and much frustration with trying to get Pro Tools to batch rename / export things. I'm having trouble getting my head around the label processor, and wildcards etc that David and EvilDragon mentioned. Would anyone care to post a small example of say, renaming a series of audio files to a naming convention that Kontakts AutoMap would like?


----------



## Wasaia (Dec 21, 2015)

petejonesmusic said:


> ...much frustration with trying to get Pro Tools to batch rename / export things.


I've just Upgraded from PT 11 to PT 12. And now in PT 12 it's possible to 'commit' not only tracks but also individual clips on a track. Example: you have a nice fx-chain on a track and have multiple clips on that track which have to be processed. Now you can just select those clips on that track and right-click on the selected clips - in the drop down menu you must select 'commit'. In the following dialog you can choose your commit-settings - make sure NOT to select 'consolidate clips' if you want the clips to stay separated. You can even include volume, panning,... Click OK to process. The clips will now be 'committed' WITH effects on a new track. After that you can auto rename the clips and export them as individual files, all via the clips list drop-down-menu on the right of the edit window.

Maybe reaper can still do more advanced stuff. I don't know, but PT 12 already fulfills most of my batch processing needs at this time.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

It's more, from what I gather at least, what the Label Processor seems to let you be able to do, which is to batch re-name within Reaper itself. So say you have a long clip with a guitar playing various harmonics of a C chord, you can split the file using the dynamic split tool, then (I'm hoping at least!) you could use the Label Processor to then rename the segments into a meaningful convention that makes it easy to drop into Kontakt using the Automap tool there. I might be wrong about what the label processor does though - as I say I'm finding it hard to get my head around!


----------



## Wasaia (Dec 21, 2015)

Are you familiar with the auto-rename function in Pro Tools? (see screenshot) It already gives some options. You think Reaper has a more efficient of doing these kinds of things?


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not too sure, I was hoping some of the more experienced Reaper users might be able to chime in.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 21, 2015)

petejonesmusic said:


> It's more, from what I gather at least, what the Label Processor seems to let you be able to do, which is to batch re-name within Reaper itself. So say you have a long clip with a guitar playing various harmonics of a C chord, you can split the file using the dynamic split tool, then (I'm hoping at least!) you could use the Label Processor to then rename the segments into a meaningful convention that makes it easy to drop into Kontakt using the Automap tool there. I might be wrong about what the label processor does though - as I say I'm finding it hard to get my head around!


With regard to the label processor you have to have the SWS extensions installed to access it. When you open the label processor (or the batch item exporter) the instructions on how to use them are within them. I just searched YouTube for a video to show you how to use the item exporter and it turns out I made one  (I have a terrible memory), I also have a video showing how to do this in Cubase 5 -


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi David,
Yeah I found that batch converter video of yours earlier today. I have the SWS extensions installed so have the label processer in there - just having a hard time trying to understand how to use it in order to name my files something that the kontakt automap would understand. Or is that not really the main use of the label processor? For instance, if I have say 8 separate segments, all of which are different notes, is there a way to get the label processor to name them GT_Harm_C2_0_127, GT_Harm_D2_0_127 etc?


----------



## d.healey (Dec 21, 2015)

I only use the label process to give each sample a MIDI note number so to number all the selected items from 52 upwards I would use "/e[1,52]" - without the quote marks. Then when I export in the batch item converter I can use the $item wildcard to insert the MIDI note number assigned to each sample.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

Ahh ok, so it only goes in sequence, ie there's no way to get it to skip numbers (so if using midi note numbers, go from 36 on one segment to 48 or what have you on the next?) Just trying to puzzle out the best way to name my samples as they're all harmonics from a guitar tuned to a chord, so the notes recorded don't go in sequence (if that makes any sense!)


----------



## d.healey (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes it only goes in sequence.


----------



## petejonesmusic (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok thanks David. Do you happen to know of any other tools that can aid in renaming things not in sequence at all? I've been experimenting with getting a keyboard maestro macro to present a field that the user can type in which I think will do the trick, but haven't been successful with getting that macro working yet! Just wondering how folks do it when they have thousands of different audio files, or if its just a case of having to do it all by hand.


----------



## Wasaia (Dec 22, 2015)

petejonesmusic said:


> Ok thanks David. Do you happen to know of any other tools that can aid in renaming things not in sequence at all? I've been experimenting with getting a keyboard maestro macro to present a field that the user can type in which I think will do the trick, but haven't been successful with getting that macro working yet! Just wondering how folks do it when they have thousands of different audio files, or if its just a case of having to do it all by hand.


Would like to know this too.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 22, 2015)

I always have my samples in pitch order before I name them so I haven't had cause to look for such a thing, but there are reg-ex based file renamers that you could use once you've exported your samples


----------

